
How Japanese scissors have evolved - sohkamyung
https://asia.nikkei.com/Life-Arts/Life/The-cutting-edge-of-cutting-How-Japanese-scissors-have-evolved
======
taneq
> Artisans were hired to sharpen the edges of these general-use scissors' 3mm
> thick blades.

Ah, Japan. Champion of factory automation, and yet quixotic believer in the
mystique of doing things by hand.

~~~
ekianjo
> yet quixotic believer in the mystique of doing things by hand.

Dont forget fax machines in every office and the compulsive need to print
bundles of powerpoint slides in every meeting for good measure!

------
kevin_thibedeau
This is just an ad with some hollow fluff.

------
glup
Reminds me of Hida Tool in Berkeley, CA... the best description I can manage
is that it is a hardware store that only sells sharp things from Japan:
knives, chisels, saws, planes, scissors, etc. I find it totally fascinating
that there's no limit / scoping related to purpose: there are sharp things for
the kitchen, garden, construction, woodworking (turns out sharp things are
useful in a lot of different domains). Definitely more fun than Amazon.

~~~
taneq
They sell things whose purpose is to be sharp things from Japan, to people who
like sharp things from Japan.

